# Fuel pump drive module



## R4dio78 (Jul 30, 2015)

Im in the process of fixing my 2011 cruze eco, check engine light is on because of a faulty fuel pump drive module P069E so i went ahead and bought a new module and now my car will not start at all. When i plug in my original module i am still able to drive the car. Does the new module need to get program or should it work right out of the box?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Why are you replacing the FPCM? Was your Eco in a front end accident? On the ECO the FPCM controls the shutters in the front bumper so if there is a issue with those on your repaired Cruze you will get that code. If you had an issue with the FPCM from the start the car would not have fuel pressure 


Did you get the one for the Eco? If it was new from the dealer you will need to program it if it was used its plug and play.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Usually only hearing them swapped to delete shutters for FMIC installs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

R4dio78 said:


> P069E


That code just means the Fuel Pump Module requested that the check engine light be turned on. It's reporting a problem, but it may not be the problem. There should be another code that indicates what's wrong.

The service manual indicates that the module needs to be programmed. I don't see anything about setting a VIN, so it should swap from another Eco ok. But I am seeing perimeters for desired fuel pressure as well as for the shutters.


----------



## R4dio78 (Jul 30, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> Why are you replacing the FPCM? Was your Eco in a front end accident? On the ECO the FPCM controls the shutters in the front bumper so if there is a issue with those on your repaired Cruze you will get that code. If you had an issue with the FPCM from the start the car would not have fuel pressure
> 
> 
> Did you get the one for the Eco? If it was new from the dealer you will need to program it if it was used its plug and play.


i thought it might be the module because the car did die on me couple times on the road and the part number i have on my module #95016917 and couldnt find any info so i went ahead and replaced it with a brand new fpcm#22819495. And when i have bought the car my the pigtail wiring to the shutters we cut so i rewired them and still having the same issue i bought a new motor for the shutters thinking it was a bad but still didnt fix the problem. Sounds like i should get a fpcm from a noneco all call it a day.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

My '12 Eco has deleted shutters. My car has driver module 20867260 in it purchased new on eBay for $50. It was plug and play with no programing needed.


----------



## littlelamb (Jan 8, 2018)

*Fuel pump issues*

I have a 2012 cruze and the check engine light came on I got 6 codes PO627 PO23F PO25A PO69E all of them say fuel pump control module malfunction This care is rarely driven it only has 29K miles I am wondering if anyone else is having the same issues. I contacted GM because this seems like a very odd thing to happen at such low milage.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The driver module is easy to change. It's in the trunk on the passenger side behind the liner. I'd buy a used one with a matching part number. New ones need to be programed to work, but used ones seem to be plug and play.


----------

